# Feeling Sad



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,

I am sorry to be a nuisance.

I was so upbeat yesterday and thinking how well we were doing.

Somebody on FF chat who has been a member for a while - said to me where are you in adoption process? - so I said excitedly ohh just starting Home Study, and then she said to me - oh you are right at the start then!.  I feel so upset by this as it has taken over a year just to get here.  I know HS takes a while but not too long, then there is panel and matching.

To me the start was the start - I am sure.

I know deep down what she has said is not right for me but has knocked me a bit.

Any love, would be appreciated.

I think I need to toughen up!

mavis x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mavis    just wanted to say big hugs, I agree with you, when you made the initial enquiry that was the start and you're well on the way sweets x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

mavis really hope the process goes quickly, I have not been through the process but my friend did and once she was at the HS stage things moved v quickly to Panel, unfotunatley for her after being approved she became unwell and needed spinal surgery so she then stopped and delayed the process, but now she has the all clear from her consultant just before Xmas, she contacted her SW again (who has also been on and off sick!!) and is going to a matching panel for a little boy at the end of the month and she said she could be a mummy within 3 months if it goes ahead!
Best of luck
L x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Mavis

I would take the comment with a pinch of salt, it wouldn't have been said with any unkind thoughts.

I would say that if you look at the adoption process as a whole then you are already quite far into the process. I'm presuming that there has been an initial contact, a home visit, preparation groups / open evening etc etc and these things all take time and also committment to get through. You are absolutely well on your way and about to start the exciting bit!! take the comment with a pinch of salt hun. Once you start the home study you will fly through it and before you know it you'll be telling us all that you have a date for panel.
best of luck hun,
lol
Dxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Mavis  ^hugme

The start WAS when you made the very first phone call 15 months ago ! The person who said it obviously does not understand adoption process and i am sure they were just trying to be friendly and helpful 

You have done your prep courses and everything (which i think are the daunting part !) your about to start on an exciting journey now in getting to know your SW and doing all the one to one things and actually making decisions as to what your future family will be like .. that is not the start honey xx

From what i have heard HS goes so quickly as there is so much to do for it that you will be at panel before you know it.

So come on where is that lovely cheerful FF i met for the first time yesterday xxx

A xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya mavis

first of all   to you, as i think you need it. i know where your coming from and of course you should be excited. HS is the major part in being approved to adopt so you deserve to be congratulated!!     once you start the process, time will fly by and before you know it you will be on your way to a panel and then have your family.  we are just going to panel tomorrow as you know, and we sent out initial enquiry away in july 07! all these things take time, but hopefully it will be worth the wait.

try and keep your chin up as you are doing brilliantly.

lots of love camly  x x x x x x x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,

No longer SAD but am feelign loved now.  I like a bit of reassurance from time to time and is defo so much better not to feel alone.

Thank you for all of your replies.

I had a grizzle over the empathy but am over it now, and am feelign better, I knwo it wasnt meant in a horrible way, just feeling a bit sensitive at mo!

Beachgirl - thank you - it helps so much.

JJ1 - Wow, thats greast news for you friend, I have everything crossed for her.  I am so plaesed for her.  Thank you for your support too.

Dee Jay - I agree I will take it with a pich of salt - Thanks for your help, it is committment and will all be worth it when we get there - I am excited again now. Thanks.

Popsi - Thank you, Bless you - you are so good helping me and you ahve worries of your own - I posted to you in adopt virgins thread.  Thanks for being there - I am here too 4 u x

Camly - Thanks for the HUGE hug, i love it - never seen that before - lovely - Thank you , all this support is overwhelming  Im off again but in a good way now.  Thinking of you tomorrow lots of  +++++, are you sticking with the dress and boots? I always feel like you in want to be me - you will be more comfortable that way.  GOOD LUCK and lots of love x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya mavis

glad your feeling bit better now. seeing how u liked the   so much, here is another one.............   

yip, sticking with dress and boots. going to just go and make sure it still fits after all the goodies i piled away at xmas!  

take care sweetie. x x x x x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Camly great,

Thank you for   this si for you for tomorrow       did you see hwo I loved it so much I overused used it in the adoption virgins thread.

Let us know how the try on goes.

mavis x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Mavis - glad you're feeling a little better. You're well on your way sweetie and with luck the home study will fly by and 2009 will be the year you find your family. 

   

CG xxxxxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi CG,

Hope so, everyday that goes by we are all a step closer.  Gotta a feeling its gonna be a while yet. (nothing like being positive is there?!) 



mavis x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

hay babe! 

Forget the ticker thingy we will sort that out! 

Now remember how little we knew about the process before we started. As others have said. She meant no harm but was ignorant to the journey.

I know I am right at the beginning, not even been to info night yet! But I feel like I have travelled miles! 

This decision is one of the biggest ones you will ever make and that takes so much out of you.

You have already travelled so far, you need to be so proud of yourself. 

Old chinese proverb; Remember how much of the field has already been dug not what you have left to start. Or something like that anyhow!  

We are all with you


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

also popped your bubbles up to double 7's loads and loads of love


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you Kirstyn,

It means a lot that people can relate to me and that I am not alone.

Have a good day and catch up with you later for some ticker love.

Thank you for bubbles.

mavis x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Kirstyn,

Want to have another go? Let me know where you are getting stuck.

love, mavis x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

have worked out what to do now. Or at least I think so  

going to wait till thursday and set it up.

tried to do it with weight but it said I had too much to lose!!!! 

How fat do I feel now!


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Kirstyn,

WELL DONE!

That's just charming isnt it.

It would probably tell em their is no calculator big enough!?!?!

Hope u r ok.

mavis x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi
Just wanted to reassure you. I think once homestudy started it all went quickly. It took me 2 years from initial phonecall and 1 year in was homestudy-panel-matching. So'd I'd say you are halfway


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Kirstyn - what a cheeky ticker factory   I was going to do one for weight but didn't want another reminder that I need to eat salad!! Trying to get thin is so boring   

CG xxxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

And hard! 

first week of diet I put on 4pounds!!  

But I have given up smoking after 23years! OH MY GOSH! Have gone 7days with no ciggys! 

How proud am I


----------

